# kodi crash and radeonkms



## Alain De Vos (Jun 10, 2019)

Kodi crash on start with libva error unknown driver.  I use the radeonkms.ko driver, drm-kmod with a radeon HD 6450 card.
Maybe the accelerated driver lacks functionality ? Or maybe I can try setting VDPAU_DRIVER or LIBVA_DRIVER_NAME environment settings,which one ?


----------

